# Salivary gland infection



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

In February during our late afternoon off leash run at the creek we discovered that Miksa had developed a big bump on his neck, at the right side where the neck meets the jaw. He did not show any sign of physical discomfort or illness, despite of the bump being the size of a half tennis ball (7 months old pup!). Rushed him to the vet the same evening, they took a needle biopsy and saw bacteria in it. Being a young pup he always has a cut here and there, so they thought one of them may have gotten infected and his lymph nodes are reacting. He got medication, we went home. after several days of taking the medication the bump did not decrease but his stomach started wearing out. He has always been our strong stomach one, even as a very young pup, so it was not good to see. Once the medication cycle was over we fixed with pro and prebiotics his stomach and agreed with the vet to watch and wait. They were afraid to put him on any further medication due to his young age, so were we, and also young dogs often get bumps like that out from their system.
The bump then grew even further after several weeks and became the size of a tennis ball. I kept putting warm compress on it and castor oil, also massaged it which he tolerated very well. Got a dog tolerant infra lamp for him too, and started using it. Gave him turmeric... He ate and behaved very normal, and did not understand why Bende and him are not allowed to play. 
And one Friday afternoon it just erupted and started draining. Lots of fluid in it. Rushed him to the vet again that evening and with further sampling they diagnosed that it was salivary gland infection. Vet encouraged us to keep it open and drain it, massage, warm compress etc, and gave a much milder antibiotic just to avoid any infection from the open wound. Miksa was more than cooperative during the whole process. The fur around the wound is still a little missing, but other than that you would not be able to tell what he has just gone thru. Sharing it, as this seems rather uncommon, so in case u discover anything like that. hopefully helpful. And the vet said it is just bacteria which can get stuck in that area, nothing you can really do about it.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I've began to to believe, if there is a a way to bump, or hurt some thing. A Vizsla pup will figure out how to do it.
Glad to hear he's on the mend.


----------



## eeohbee (Aug 29, 2019)

Hello there. My vizsla, Maple, has some similar symptoms and had a needle aspirate today that they sent for further testing. I'm really hoping it's something like what Miksa experienced, and not something worse... like lymphoma. Do you happen to have any pictures of what it looked like? Thanks for your help.


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

Hopefully it is the same for Maple. How old your pup? Any possible teething issues?

here a picture from the week when we discovered it.


----------



## eeohbee (Aug 29, 2019)

Thanks for sending the picture. That looks similar to what Maple has. Maple is about 20 months and does not have a history of teething issues. We try to brush her teeth every so often but we haven't been as diligent about it recently. Did you find that those treatments were successful? The vet put Maple on antibiotics but the size of the lymph node has not gone down yet.

How is Miksa now? Back to normal I hope? Well...as normal as viszlas can be.


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

Very welcome. Vet said at that time that if it does not go down or reappears it may have to be surgically removed. Touching wood, ever since it erupted and leaked out it never has resurfaced. Also it took some time for the wound and surrounding tissue to heel but he did not seem to care, just as he did not seem to care about the whole swollen gland at all. Well just as u said, vizslas. he also had no other signs of illness till we did antibiotics... Vet also said that they may have to culture the bacteria in order to find the right antibiotics, but luckily we never had to get to that, just something for you to keep in mind in case the current antibiotics don`t help.


----------

